# Thoughts



## StriperAddict (Apr 19, 2012)

"Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, . . . honest, . . . just, . . . pure, . . . lovely, . . . of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things." (Philippians 4:8) 

Our lives are surrounded with ungodliness and demands that often bleed away our thoughts until we are worn and weakened. Reflect for a few moments on this inventory of empowering thinking. 

• Truth--Literally "that which is not hidden"; Jesus Himself (John 14:6); the Word of God (Sanctify them in the truth; Your word is truth. John 17:17;  "Thy word have I hid in mine heart, that I might not sin against thee" Psalm 119:11). 

• Honesty--Not just accuracy, but "sober" and "venerable"; sometimes "magnificent" or "great"; used of church officers (I Tim 2:2... "for kings and all who are in <SUP class=footnote value='[a]'></SUP>authority, so that we may lead a tranquil and quiet life in all godliness and <SUP class=footnote value='[b]'></SUP>dignity." 
1 Timothy 3:8:  "Deacons likewise _must be_ men of dignity, not <SUP class=footnote value='[a]'></SUP>double-tongued, <SUP class=footnote value='[b]'></SUP><SUP class=xref value='(B)'></SUP>or addicted to much wine <SUP class=footnote value='[c]'></SUP><SUP class=xref value='(C)'></SUP>or fond of sordid gain" ) 

• Justice--Righteous, just, right, suitable; "The mouth of the just bringeth forth wisdom. . . . The lips of the righteous know what is acceptable" ("*<SUP>31</SUP>* The <SUP class=xref value='(A)'></SUP>mouth of the righteous flows with wisdom, 
But the <SUP class=xref value='(B)'></SUP>perverted tongue will be cut out. 
<SUP class=versenum>*32*</SUP> The lips of the righteous bring forth <SUP class=xref value='(C)'></SUP>what is acceptable, 
But the <SUP class=xref value='(D)'></SUP>mouth of the wicked what is perverted."Proverbs 10:31-32). 

• Purity--Morally and sexually chaste; closely connected with "holiness"; the emphasis is on physical and mental purity ("Beloved, now we are <SUP class=xref value='(B)'></SUP>children of God, and <SUP class=xref value='(C)'></SUP>it has not appeared as yet what we will be. We know that when He <SUP class=xref value='(D)'></SUP>appears, we will be <SUP class=xref value='(E)'></SUP>like Him, because we will <SUP class=xref value='(F)'></SUP>see Him just as He is." 1 John 3:2). 

• Loveliness--Beauty, friendship, delight, and wonder are all suggested by the "good love" of this word ("Consider the lilies, how they grow: they neither toil nor spin; but I tell you, not even <SUP class=xref value='(A)'></SUP>Solomon in all his glory clothed himself like one of these "Luke 12:27). 

• Good News--This takes discipline, because there is far more bad news than good in this world; we are admonished to take "inventory" (dwell on, recall) the "good reports" ("Like cold water to a weary soul, so is <SUP class=xref value='(A)'></SUP>good news from a distant land."Proverbs 25:25). 

These excellent and paiseworthy matters should dominate our thinking in a conscious "inventory" of the attributes on this final list. If we do so, God promises His peace in our lives.

From:
Right Thinking
April 19, 2012
Institute for Creation Research


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 26, 2012)

BTW, I find this interesting.


----------



## barryl (Apr 27, 2012)

*Good one*

Thanks, good info  Matt. 4:4


----------

